# USPS shipping on e-commerce/ paypal



## jackfruit94112 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I will have my website, but still figuring out on how to get the payment and shipping.

Then I researched paypal and find out that USPS works with paypal. Basically we can print USPS label on the cart that customer placed the order. 
My question is, we have to know the weight for the shipping then ? We have to have the scale ?

How long does paypal payment clears ? Is that the time when we ship ? We don't ship until we are sure about the payment, right ?

Do we give the shipping label for return ? I mean we have to authorize it first, so I don't just want to give it in the first place. Mayve after autorize the return then I can send the customer email ?

I am new in this e-commerce things, and hopefully someone can answer. Thank you.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

jackfruit94112 said:


> Then I researched paypal and find out that USPS works with paypal. Basically we can print USPS label on the cart that customer placed the order.


 you can print your shipping label in paypal.



> My question is, we have to know the weight for the shipping then ? We have to have the scale ?


Yes you will need a scale to weigh the items, otherwise how will you no what it weighs?. 



> How long does paypal payment clears ?


 My funds are not held, they are available right away but I have been a member for years, not sure with new accounts. And just because they are available right away, there are chances of charge backs.



> Is that the time when we ship ? We don't ship until we are sure about the payment, right ?


As soon as the customer buys/pays for the item, you will see the funds in your payapl account. package and ship the item.



> Do we give the shipping label for return ? I mean we have to authorize it first, so I don't just want to give it in the first place. Mayve after autorize the return then I can send the customer email ?


 If a problem comes up, trust and believe the customer will come a calling...then if the item needs to be returned you have them return it. If it your policy to pay for returns, then send them a return shipping label, and wait for the item to be returned to you before refunding any monies.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Taricp's advice is spot on.

As far as knowing what to charge for shipping, you have several options with paypal;

1. Charge by weight

2. Charge by total purchase $ amount.

3. Flat charge.

4. Dont charge anything (shipping built in to your item price)

These are all setting you can do in the paypal cart.


----------



## jackfruit94112 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you !
Another question, then USPS charge will deduct my paypal right away after I charge the customer ? How about their rate ? Is it the standard rate for USPS depending on the service ?
Do I have to open account in USPS ?

Thanks again.


----------



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm looking into this too, it seems like the most logical way to get postage done up immediately.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jackfruit94112 said:


> then USPS charge will deduct my paypal right away after I charge the customer ? How about their rate ? Is it the standard rate for USPS depending on the service ?
> Do I have to open account in USPS ?


No, you don't have to open an account with USPS. You are buying postage directly through your paypal account.

The USPS charge is not deducted until you actually print the shipping label within paypal. It is not done automatically because they really won't know what the postage charge will be until you tell them weight (remember, you could be charging the customer based on sale amount, or flat, or free- but the post office will always charge on weight).

The rate charged is the discounted USPS rate for electronic postage shipping.


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi,

If you do not want to buy a postage scale for weight based shipping, you can take one of your packages to the Post office and weigh it. That will give you the exact weight of the package. You can do this for several packages (i.e. 1 T-shirt, 2 T-shirts, 5 T-shirts, etc.). I hope this helps.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

KHill said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you do not want to buy a postage scale for weight based shipping, you can take one of your packages to the Post office and weigh it. That will give you the exact weight of the package. You can do this for several packages (i.e. 1 T-shirt, 2 T-shirts, 5 T-shirts, etc.). I hope this helps.


If you go this route, Do it by size instead of number of tees. An XL cost more to ship than a S.

Weigh each size separately, weigh your packaging separately, and then when you're ready to ship a package, add the weights up.


----------



## jackfruit94112 (Apr 9, 2011)

Joe & Khill, thanks a lot !
The answers really help.


----------



## Splash-X (Sep 7, 2008)

When I started my site I had fixed shipping costs for shirts. I knew that I could send a shirt first class for a set amount with a slight variation for sizes.

I moved up to getting the exact weight of the shirts and then using the USPS API to get shipping rates and offering my customers the option of shipping method (First Class, Priority and Express).

My next step was easy, I know that First Class supports up to 13oz so that only allows shipping of one shirt. I also know that I can fit up to three shirts in to a USPS Priority Mail Flat Rate envelope and it ships for $4.95, and then I can fit up to 15 shirts in to a USPS Flat Rate Medium Box for $10.95. 

Armed with that knowledge I use the USPS API to get the prices and select the shipping method that matches quantity of shirts ordered to give my customers the best price.

Also, sending Priority Mail saves me money as I don't have to pay for the boxes to ship the shirts out in. When I do send items First Class we used Poly Mailers (Polyolefin Mailers in Stock - ULINE) 


1 Shirt: First Class 
2 - 3 Shirts: Flat Rate Priority , Express
3+ Shirts: Flat Rate Priority Medium / Express



I bought a Dymo Twin Turbo label printer that had the postage scale with it. We use it to print our shipping labels and our postage which saves us so much time. We can print the label, the postage and throw the boxes in the drop box at the post office.

When I bought ours it was $199.99 and Office Depot had a $50 off coupon which made it $150.00


I know the post office sells a small shipping scale for around $25 that can be used to weigh your packages.


----------



## jackfruit94112 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Nick,

That's a lot of information that you're mention here. Thank you so much. 
I went to the post office and find out that I can get the USPS supplies for free and that I can probably have a mailbox for $60 a year for my return items.

I have not weight my shirt yet, because I am not done with my vendors. But the weight for 1 shirt that you gave me and 3 shirts do makes sense for me. I might go with flat rate right now and think about something later as times goes by.

I know that we do not charge the tax on shipping ( I live in California and we have sales tax). I tried to to play around with paypal and it charges both the item and sales tax. It automatically do it, even though I try not to charge on sales tax. Am I do it wrong ? 

Pls advise if anybody knows the setting.

Thanks ! Happy Easter....some bunny loves you.


----------



## Splash-X (Sep 7, 2008)

What is your integration method? Maybe I can look at the docs and settings and help you out.


----------



## jackfruit94112 (Apr 9, 2011)

I did it right this time, so it doesn't charge the shipping.
Thanks, Nick.

Do you know how long does it takes to complete the transaction at paypal ? If it completed meaning that the money is secured ? Not like having a bad check ?

I am thinking to do e commerce and craft and fair booth for the weekends. Any idea about the payment at the fair booth ? I am thinking to just go for cash.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jackfruit94112 said:


> I know that we do not charge the tax on shipping ( I live in California and we have sales tax). I tried to to play around with paypal and it charges both the item and sales tax. It automatically do it, even though I try not to charge on sales tax. Am I do it wrong ?


Log in to your account. Click the Merchant Services Tab. Under Shipping & Tax, click on the Shipping Calculator link. Edit your state entry and uncheck the Apply Rate To Shipping box.


----------



## Splash-X (Sep 7, 2008)

PayPal payments made via Credit Card or PayPal Balance are instant, the funds appear in your account immediately and are final.

An eCheck payment takes 3 - 5 business days to clear and shows as pending in your PayPal account. PayPal tells you not to ship goods until the check clears (they send you a notice).

An Instant Transfer (that being the customer chooses to pay by EFT from their bank and uses a backup funding source like a credit card in case of NSF) also clears immediately.


Now, a customer can always call their credit card company and make a dispute which could cause a reversal of funds somewhere down the road but that you really can't control.

As far as the on-site craft fair, using PayPal would be very tough. You would either need to upgrade to the Virtual Terminal from PayPal which has a minimum monthly fee of $50 the last time I looked OR get a merchant account.

At that point you would be spending anywhere from $40 - $50 to accept credit cards even if you had no sales.


The other option is to have a small computer with you and allow your customers to make their payment via PayPal providing you have an internet connection at the craft fair.


----------



## jackfruit94112 (Apr 9, 2011)

I've done it. Thanks Joe.

Does the paypal charge the sales tax per zip code or per state ?
I mean I put 9% on CALIFORNIA sales tax, if I am the one that enter the item, so basically I do not put tax.
When a customer put an item in the cart, I believe that paypal have to be able to determine itself whether she lives in California or Texas and determine the sales tax per state and zip code. Is that how it works ?


Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jackfruit94112 said:


> I've done it. Thanks Joe.
> 
> Does the paypal charge the sales tax per zip code or per state ?
> I mean I put 9% on CALIFORNIA sales tax, if I am the one that enter the item, so basically I do not put tax.
> When a customer put an item in the cart, I believe that paypal have to be able to determine itself whether she lives in California or Texas and determine the sales tax per state and zip code. Is that how it works ?


Paypal uses the Ship To address to determine tax. If it's to CA, the CA rules you set up in paypal are used. If the Ship To is to a state where you have set up no rules, no tax is charged.

You set up rules as is required by your state. If CA charges different rates in different cities, or counties, then you have to create a rule for that individual city, or county. 

It's not inconceivable that some states may have dozens of rules.


----------



## ishredbanez (May 14, 2011)

So wait there is the sales tax for the different states for shipping too or you can just make it all inclusive...?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

ishredbanez said:


> So wait there is the sales tax for the different states for shipping too or you can just make it all inclusive...?


I don't know about other states, but I'm in California and I don't have to charge sales tax to people outside of this state. The BOE only wants to collect on sales made within the state.

I'm pretty sure that every state has the same deal where they don't charge sales tax if they're shipping outside of the state.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DivineBling said:


> I'm pretty sure that every state has the same deal where they don't charge sales tax if they're shipping outside of the state.


This is a federal law passed by Congress so it does apply to every state. 

Although I have read some states are foaming at the mouth thinking how much more tax revenue they could get if they were able to charge on every shipment.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Purchasing an inexpensive scale (like on ebay) is one of your best investments. I bought one 8 years ago for $25 that weighs up to 50 lbs and it's still working great. 

Using paypal to do your labels also saves you on delivery confirmation (I think it's only 19 cents for 1st class). 

I purchased 8 x 12 page labels (off ebay again) and they work fine. I get a peel off label to put on package and the other half has all the shipping information, I attach to my invoice copy.


----------



## ishredbanez (May 14, 2011)

We're going to check around on eBay, thank you!  what do you recommend we type as our search keywords? Or do you have any scale in particular you recommend? Thanks again!


----------



## kirbymurphy (Aug 25, 2009)

Priority Mail is great.
No guessing
Free boxes (adds up quickly)
Tracking to thwart the crooks


----------



## ishredbanez (May 14, 2011)

Doesn't the free box thing kind of make it not as easy to customize the packaging?

And priority mail isn't the cheapest option, yeah?


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

jackfruit94112 said:


> I am thinking to do e commerce and craft and fair booth for the weekends. Any idea about the payment at the fair booth ? I am thinking to just go for cash.


At craft fairs you can get the pay pal app and process charges through your smart phone. You can also get "square" and you plug a 1" square scanner into your Iphone and scan their card and it processes the charge through the square system and deposits the funds in your bank account in 3 days. Square charges 3% but you don't have an actual merchant account with the associated fees. I use square and it works great. I think Intuit has a similar system now.


----------



## MizikStuff (Mar 8, 2011)

quick question while we are talking about paypal

How about Google checkout? I am about to start an online tshirt store and was told some customers will not use paypal and that I should provide both paypal and Google checkout.

Also I am researching of a good POS system that's affordable. Quickbook is asking $1,500...I am thinking should I start manually or invest in a POS system from the start? I don't have that kind of cash to invest now. Please help

Thanks so much


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

Great info I too am having the same growing pains thanks


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

jackfruit94112 said:


> Thank you !
> Another question, then USPS charge will deduct my paypal right away after I charge the customer ?
> How about their rate ?
> Is it the standard rate for USPS depending on the service ?
> ...


The postage is deducted from your Paypal account when you print the shipping label.
You can weigh various quantities and go on usps.com and get their charges.
It's either based on weight or flat rate.
No usps account required.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Once you have a scale, you can always determine the BEST and most economical shipping for each order. You can only ship 1st class up to 13 oz. After that, priority is normally your best bet. Whether you use regular, flat rate, or regional priority will depend on the weight and distance. USPS provides a lot of free boxes/envelopes for the various ways to ship. DON'T overstock ... they will send you more as you grow. If you overstock, you may find you got a lot of a size you never use. 

Delivery confirmation is available on 1st class and priority when processing your shipping label through paypal.


----------



## ishredbanez (May 14, 2011)

What scale do you recommend? And what shipping method?


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

ishredbanez said:


> What scale do you recommend? And what shipping method?


I bought a scale on ebay 5-6 years ago and it's still in great shape. I would recommend at least 35 - 50 lbs max weight

See above post ... up to 13 oz First Class after that check upsp.com for weight and rates.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I am looking into getting the DYMO dual printer, I need to ship through ebay and my website. I have been researching the cost of the machine and labels and found that my option to ship through ebay states "DYMO 2.7x7.5". 

Any idea if I can purchase the 2.5x4 labels and still be able to print the shipping/postage label through ebay?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

4x6 is a preferred method


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

dazzabling said:


> 4x6 is a preferred method


I believe 4x6 is for zebra. I am thinking about getting the DYMO

I need to ship an item that is about 4-5 ounces and trying to avoid using a big envelope.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Dymo 4XL prints 4x6 labels. I have both the 4XL and 450, intended up needing a Zebra which costs less and printed faster then the Dymo.

The Dymo now prints generic labels and the Zebra prints all my USPS label.

You can find a used Zebra all over.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

dazzabling said:


> Dymo 4XL prints 4x6 labels. I have both the 4XL and 450, intended up needing a Zebra which costs less and printed faster then the Dymo.
> 
> The Dymo now prints generic labels and the Zebra prints all my USPS label.
> 
> You can find a used Zebra all over.


Maybe I have been looking in the wrong places, I found the DYMO to be cheaper. Where did you purchase yours at? Is it compatible with MAC?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't own a Mac so I am not sure. You can visit Zebra website to see if they have drivers.

I found mine on craigslist. You can check eBay, Google refurbished Zebra UPS/FedEx thermal printers.

You can also get one from either UPS/FedEx and pay a monthly charge.


----------

